# Manchester Ship Canal Tug Arrow



## beaches

Could anybody please help with some pictorial reference of the Manchester Ship Canal Tug Arrow. I believe she was a coal burner initially and then turned to oil. The reference is needed for me to do a painting for an ex ship canal Tug man. Anything will be gratefully received.
Beaches.


----------



## exsailor

Hello Beaches,

Picture of 'MSC Arrow' and sisters (Archer, Badger and Bison) can be found at www.angelfire.com/nb/henryrobb/msc_gallery/index.html (Double click on image of Arrow). 

Dennis.


----------



## beaches

*Msc Tug Arrow*

Hello Dennis

Very many thanks for pointing me in the right direction, the pictures of the Arrow and her sister Tugs will prove to be the most useful information for my painting. I'm most grateful.
regards
beaches


----------



## Cobbydale

beaches said:


> Could anybody please help with some pictorial reference of the Manchester Ship Canal Tug Arrow. I believe she was a coal burner initially and then turned to oil. The reference is needed for me to do a painting for an ex ship canal Tug man. Anything will be gratefully received.
> Beaches.


1938 M.S.C. ARROW, 1972 SAN PIETRU, 1982 IRENE K., 1983 ANTEOS C.

(sisterships: MSC ARROW, MSC ARCHER, MSC BADGER, MSC BISON)
Registered: LR43-44:10596 /LR47-48:10267 /LR50-51:67706 /LR56-57:68609 /LR60-61:70210
IMO 7129594 /(GBR)ON 147433 /(MLT)ON 0015 /(GRC)ON 8273 - ON 3250
144 GRT, L28,05m(26,22), B7,47m, D3,506m(3,66) (92.0'(85.0')x23.1'x11.2' or 92'0"x24'6"x12'3")
1 scr, C2cyl by "Aitchison, Blair Ltd", 118nhp-750ihp
re-engined 1962 diesel 4tew 8cyl Ruston type 8VEBCM, 800bhp

1938: Built by "Henry Robb Ltd" at Leith (GBR) (YN 266)
1938 -xx/08: delivered to "MSC - Manchester Ship Canal Co" at Manchester (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Manchester, ON 147433)
1941 -xx/12: L.R. class withdrawn at owner's request
1962: rebuilt, re-engined diesel 4tew 8cyl Ruston type 8VEBCM, 800bhp
1972: To "Malta Tug & Lighter Co Ltd" at Valletta (MLT), renamed SAN PIETRU
(MLT flag, regd Valletta, ON 0015, c/s 9HDG, 162 GRT)
197x: To "Midmed Towage Co Ltd" at Valletta (MLT)
1982: To "Artemis Shipping Co" at Piraeus (GRC), renamed IRENE K.
(GRC flag, regd Piraeus, ON 8273, c/s SV7175, 162 GRT, 30 NRT)
1983: renamed ANTEOS C.
(GRC flag, regd Piraeus, ON 3250, c/s SV7175)
199x: mng "Axon Shipping" at Piraeus (GRC)
2007: still in service

Info from Piet Van Damm on TugTalk


----------



## beaches

*Msc Tug Arrow*

Hello Cobbydale

Many thanks for your very comprehensive details of the MSC Arrow during it's time on the ship canal and it's subsequent name changes and movements to different countries. I felt sure in my original request that watchers on the forum would be able to help me and certainly they have come up trumps. Painting is progressing nicely now.
Thanks again.
regards
beaches.


----------



## bob2bob

The change from coal burner to diesel was carried out at MSC `s Old Quay yard workshops, changing to an automated system. The Arrow was restricted by being single screw, so could only work as head tug, as the rest of the fleet was twin.
John


----------

